# Melibokus-Biker.de



## Biker49 (24. Mai 2003)

wer fährt gern in der Gruppe im Raum Frankenstein-Melibokus-Felsenmeer und was sonst noch alles auf dem Weg liegt
kann sich gerne mal die Seite
http://www.thomas-ro.de/melibokus-biker.de
ansehen.
Ist jetzt schon ne tolle Gruppe obwohl die Seite erst 14 Tage im Netz steht


----------

